# Beethoven's 5th piano concerto "Emperor"



## mikethemusicman

I am looking for a high quality, well performed, recording of Beethoven's 5th piano concerto. 

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## beethovenian

Music quality is highly subjective, as like any other art forms.

I can't suggest any good standalone 5th recordings but i like mikhail pletnev's complete beethoven piano concertos boxset on DG.
His playing is very unique and unconventional and very good too (well at least to me...:tiphat


----------



## annie

beethovenian said:


> Music quality is highly subjective, as like any other art forms.


Music quality is not subjective. The traits and elements of any art form are objective. there are definitions and standarts. It's just that your ability to perceive the art's quality depends on the quality of your taste... What you meant, i guess, is there is no one "truth" when it comes to what we hear and feel 

if the sound is not a great deal my choice would be gilels/ludwig. kovacevich/davis is considered a classic. overall perahia/haitink is the best for my taste


----------



## kv466

While it has the tiniest bit of hiss, Leopold Stokowski conducting the American Symphony with GG is tops.






*I hope you do indeed buy this version...it's cheap on Amazon...and wonderufl!*


----------



## joen_cph

Check out Kempff/Leitner on DG

Am not a big Kempff fan, but tend to return to this is spite of the alternatives heard - for the brilliant tension he creates in the 1st movement and the beauty of the slow movement especially.

I agree that Pletnev has some unusual and interesting phrasing as well.


----------



## kv466

Other than that, you can't go wrong with Claudio Arrau with Sir Colin Davis on dvd...I forget the orchestra as I have it on vhs and haven't seen it in years; my copy hasn't arrived yet on dvd but it is a superb performance by a true Beethoven master!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Any of the following offer great performances of the 5th:














































While Murray Perahia is more known for Mozart and Bach, I found his Beethoven set particularly fine and the sound quality is excellent. It also has the advantage of offering the entire cycle for just over $10 US through Amazon secondary dealers. Seriously, the 5th is one of those core works that you will want more than one version of if/when you music collection begins to expand.


----------



## kv466

Murray does, indeed, play some beautiful Beethoven...didn't get chosen for the playing of the music for 'Immortal Beloved' for nothing,...nor did Emmanuel Axe...they actually put together a masterfully and gorgeously played soundtrack for a film that many considered to be, well...not Beethoven.


Still, I love movies...and by that fact alone I love both Amadeus and Immortal Beloved simply because they are well acted...have very few flubs (facts, aside) and since '84 were instrumental in my growth as both a musician but more importantly: a lover of great and fine music. Not to mention,...the Amadeus soundtrack performed by T.A.of S.M in the F. is beyond comparison...facts and flubs aside, these films were both good flicks.


----------



## Ukko

kv466 said:


> Other than that, you can't go wrong with Claudio Arrau with Sir Colin Davis on dvd...I forget the orchestra as I have it on vhs and haven't seen it in years; my copy hasn't arrived yet on dvd but it is a superb performance by a true Beethoven master!


It's probably Dresden; it is often coupled with the 4th with the same people.


----------



## Ukko

The 'Emperor' Is more subjected to bombast than any other of the concertos. Must be it invites it - I blame the orchestration. Cliburn/Reiner resisted the urge. My favorite recording of the work.


----------



## itywltmt

You can't go wrong with the Perahia/Haitink complete set!

Another complete set I own is Radu Lupu and the Israel Philharmonic, Zubin Mehta conducts. Not bad, either.

In the "other" category, there is the (much reissued) Rudolf Serkin recording, NYPO, Bernstein conducts.

One favourite of mine is Horowitz, RCA Symphony, Reiner conducts. It is a MONO recording, but it is available on Public Domain Classic:
http://public-domain-archive.com/classic/download.php?lang=eng&album_no=1160


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

the Amadeus soundtrack performed by T.A.of S.M in the F. is beyond comparison...

Yes... this movie and these recordings certainly turned me further onto Mozart... especially to his operas and the Requiem. I still love this recording of the Requiem in spite of the fact that by now I have some 4 or 5 other recordings.


----------



## mikethemusicman

Thank you everyone for the suggestions!


----------



## eramirezt

The best recording is the one by Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli with Carlo Maria Giulini and the Vienna Philharmonic in 1970's - there is a CD of #1 and #3 concertos - unfortunately the 5th is not available - I have the original LP - honestly, IMHO, there is no comparison.


----------



## Cosmos

I personally love Vladimir Ashkenazy with the Cleveland Orchestra (I think it's a 1988 recording?), a wonderful performance and interpretation, full of life


----------



## Joris

Minnesota Orchestra / Yevgeny Sudbin / Osmo Vänskä is my fav 

http://www.allmusic.com/album/beethoven-piano-concertos-nos-4-5-mw0002096050


----------



## Itullian

Michelangeli , Kempff, Arrau


----------



## realdealblues

Fleisher/Szell is still my recording of choice.


----------



## csacks

Does anybody likes Baremboim/Klemperer?. And the recordings by Rudolph Serkin. The last one was my first record of the Emperor, so when I think about it, that is my gold standard.


----------



## mrkastrin

As I'm typing right now I'm also listening to my favorite recording of the Emperor Concerto by Beethoven.
I have a preference for Serkin's collaboration with Ozawa and the Boston Symphony. Serkin was regarded as one of the best interpreters of Beethoven's piano music and the recording on a Telarc CD is flawless, rich, and very satisfying.


----------



## DavidA

Glenn Gould with Stokowski is amazing
Barenboim with Klemperer good
Kempff with Leitner very satisfying but his earlier one with van Kempen even better.
Solomon is really good but the recording is ancient.
I had a superb Emperor with Serkin / Walter but it was a cassette and the recording was poor.
Brendel / Rattle is good - very Brendelish! 
One of the tops all round is Fleisher with Szell.
But there are so many really good performances on disc you cannot really choose one.
But I'd say Fleisher all round and GG for something a bit different.


----------



## DavidA

Just listening to Fleisher / Szell - marvellous!


----------



## DavidA

Of course, another titanic version is Kovacivich / Davis


----------



## Vaneyes

Gelber/Philharmonia/Leitner (rec. 1966).

View attachment 36098


----------



## Bas

Gulda / Wiener Philharmoniker / Horst Stein on Decca is very good.

I also like Lubin / Academy of Ancient Music / Hogwood (but that is a forte-piano reading, I don't know if that is were you are looking for)


----------



## merlinus

eramirezt said:


> The best recording is the one by Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli with Carlo Maria Giulini and the Vienna Philharmonic in 1970's - there is a CD of #1 and #3 concertos - unfortunately the 5th is not available - I have the original LP - honestly, IMHO, there is no comparison.


I have the 5th with ABM, Giulini and Weiner Symphoniker on DG 419 249-2 which I purchased about a month ago. It was recorded in February 1979. Splendid!

I also very much like Arrau/Davis, Gulda/Stein, and Gould/Stokowski.


----------



## Op.123

Mr Brendel, not sure who's conducting


----------



## shadowdancer

For sure not the best pianist, but worth listen.


----------



## JCarmel




----------



## Stavrogin

I second the Fleisher picks.
And I love the Kempff / Leitner interpretation.


----------



## seychelles

I like very much the Gieseking-Walter recording from 1934, available for listening on YouTube.


----------



## amfortas

After reading this thread, I guess I won't feel so bad about having only the Fleisher/Szell.


----------



## DavidA

Just remembered I also have Perahia which is pretty good but perhaps lacking the last bit of elemental force. Beautifully played though.
And you can't go wrong with the young Stephen Kovacevich and Colin Davis. Heard him play it at a concert once and he spoke to me and kindly signed my programme. Great pianist in a Beethoven!


----------



## Declined

I have Brendel's conducted by Haitink and performed witih London Philharmonic Orchestra.

http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Com...57967&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=brendel+beethvoen

I enjoy it. I have no reason to get more recordings of Beethoven's piano works.


----------



## rubysky

I'm also looking into adding a "modern" recording of the "Emperor".

May I have your opinion about the recent collaboration between Nelson Freire and Ricardo Chailly with Decca?


----------



## Albert7

I am happy with the Grimaud/Jurowski version. I have heard it like three times already.


----------



## shadowdancer

rubysky said:


> I'm also looking into adding a "modern" recording of the "Emperor".
> 
> May I have your opinion about the recent collaboration between Nelson Freire and Ricardo Chailly with Decca?


Very cool. I had the opportunity to attend a live concert with Freire/Ashkenazy/Philharmonia here in SPaulo last year. Freire is a champion in the romantic repertoire. His cycle with Chailly has an outstanding recording quality.

Go for it. I have the one below and it is an incredible record....


----------



## Crimguy

I'm responding because this thread has been going on and off for 3 years! I think my favorite 5th is still Gina Bachauer/Dorati/Mercury Living Presence recording. She does an admirable 4th as well.

I also love Brendel for all things Beethoven. The live Levine/Chicago recording, while so-so sound, is a nice performance.

Also put the Perahia/Haitink up there as well. 

The 5th is bombast. That's ok! We don't always have to be restrained do we? It's the concerto equivalent of his 9th, and should leave you with the full impact of the orchestra's capability when done.


----------



## lovetheclassics

I like this one:


----------



## Tedski

beethovenian said:


> Music quality is highly subjective, as like any other art forms.
> 
> I can't suggest any good standalone 5th recordings but i like mikhail pletnev's complete beethoven piano concertos boxset on DG.
> His playing is very unique and unconventional and very good too (well at least to me...:tiphat


The Penguin concurs. (I just received the 2009 edition in the mail, finally upgrading from my 1984 efition. LOLOL
Pletnev's recording gets top billing among the recommendations: "Magesterial and commanding, full of the most remarkable pianistic colour and penetrating musicianship. One of the finest Emperors of recent years, this ranks among the greats."

Other top recs are:
Brendel/Rattle - "the culmination of their outstanding cycle."
Kovacevich/Davis - "His superb account for Philips . . . has set a model for everyone and . . . remains a strong recommendation. "
Grimaud/Jurowski - "There is a fantasy-like quality in G's playing which is very attractive. The slow movement is extraordinarily beautiful, and the finale radiates joy. "


----------



## rumleymusic

Perahia is my favorite Beethoven interpreter, Sony makes great recordings. But the Ashkenazy/Vienna/Mehta recording is awesome as well. And it's Decca.


----------



## Boothvoice

Another vote for Kovacevich/Davis...available in a budget Decca box set with some sonatas, the Diabellis, etc.


----------



## Vaneyes

eramirezt said:


> The best recording is the one by Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli with Carlo Maria Giulini and the Vienna Philharmonic in 1970's - there is a CD of #1 and #3 concertos - unfortunately the 5th is not available - I have the original LP - honestly, IMHO, there is no comparison.


With Vienna Symphony.

Both are available, but I've found the 5th's CD sound is inferior. :tiphat:


----------



## Steatopygous

I have 41 versions of the Emperor, which may be a bit silly, but if you are going to have 41 versions of anything this is a good candidate. Brendel is always good (with Haitink, Levine or Rattle), Edwin Fischer with Furtwangler is great for those who don't mind ancient recordings. Other favourites, Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli (Giulini over Steinberg), Pollini with Abbado and Bohm, Perahia (Haitink and Solti), Fleischer with Szell, Freire. But, like many others, for sheer beauty, nobility and fluidity - if I had to pick one to be be played at my funeral - it would be Kempff with Leitner or Van Kempen. I also have a 1941 Kempff with Raabe.


----------



## DavidA

Steatopygous said:


> I have 41 versions of the Emperor, which may be a bit silly, but if you are going to have 41 versions of anything this is a good candidate. Brendel is always good (with Haitink, Levine or Rattle), Edwin Fischer with Furtwangler is great for those who don't mind ancient recordings. Other favourites, Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli (Giulini over Steinberg), Pollini with Abbado and Bohm, Perahia (Haitink and Solti), Fleischer with Szell, Freire. But, like many others, for sheer beauty, nobility and fluidity - if I had to pick one to be be played at my funeral - it would be Kempff with Leitner or Van Kempen. I also have a 1941 Kempff with Raabe.


You missed out Gould.


----------



## joen_cph

Got/heard/culled a few more since my last post, but Kempff/Leitner still belong to the top, IMO.


----------



## realdealblues

Almost 2 years since my first post in this topic Fleisher/Szell would still be my top pick.

I still like to hear Gould/Stokowski, Serkin/Bernstein, Arrau/Davis and Rubinstein/Leinsdorf though.


----------



## Pugg

*Serkin / Bernstein* above all. :tiphat:


----------



## Steatopygous

DavidA said:


> You missed out Gould.


For the good reason that I don't have it, and haven't heard it. His Beethoven sonatas are wilfully idiosyncratic, though always interesting. But I note a link to it earlier in this thread, which I will visit. 
Gould is a bit like Callas - he inspires fanatical loyalty in some, and derision to the point of being unreasonable in others. But he makes people engage with him.


----------



## rvb

I like watching youtube, they have plenty of fascinating performances.


----------



## Boothvoice

Kovacevich/Davis for me


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> *Serkin / Bernstein* above all. :tiphat:


A simply tremendous performance. Right up there with the best. Listen to the rapt slow movement.


----------



## shadowdancer

From the modern lot, I`ve being enjoying this one:








From the "older" lot, this one:


----------



## 3raxftw

I've always enjoyed Zimerman/Bernstein on DG.


----------



## Vaneyes

Steatopygous said:


> I have 41 versions of the Emperor, which may be a bit silly, but if you are going to have 41 versions of anything this is a good candidate. Brendel is always good (with Haitink, Levine or Rattle), Edwin Fischer with Furtwangler is great for those who don't mind ancient recordings. Other favourites, Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli (Giulini over Steinberg), Pollini with Abbado and Bohm, Perahia (Haitink and Solti), Fleischer with Szell, Freire. But, like many others, for sheer beauty, nobility and fluidity - *if I had to pick one to be be played at my funeral* - it would be Kempff with Leitner or Van Kempen. I also have a 1941 Kempff with Raabe.


Duly noted...but should it not "make it to the church on time", we'll go with the Gelber/Leitner. Either way, you'll be covered.


----------



## tzesian

Has anyone heard the version done in 1942 by Gieseking recorded with "Experimental Stereo" ? This is probably the earliest stereo recording exist by human. That;'s not the point.....

Gieseking's reading is one of the best on my ear


----------



## Pugg

tzesian said:


> Has anyone heard the version done in 1942 by Gieseking recorded with "Experimental Stereo" ? This is probably the earliest stereo recording exist by human. That;'s not the point.....
> 
> Gieseking's reading is one of the best on my ear


Thanks for shearing :tiphat:


----------



## LeonardoFerreiraAlmada

liked your answer, Annie, and I do tend to agree that musical quality itself is not based on subjective criteria. What does "if the sound is not a great deal" mean? I am not a native English speaker, and I did not understand the meaning of that expression. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rogerx

LeonardoFerreiraAlmada said:


> liked your answer, Annie, and I do tend to agree that musical quality itself is not based on subjective criteria. What does "if the sound is not a great deal" mean? I am not a native English speaker, and I did not understand the meaning of that expression. Thanks in advance.


Annie is banned , she will not give you a answer.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Another vote for Fleisher/Szell here, plus one for John Lill's fine version on CfP with Sir Alexander Gibson.


----------



## Helgi

Haven't seen any mentions of this one, Claudio Arrau with Charles Munch and the BSO. Is it because it's relatively obscure or because people don't care for it?

Found it on Spotify today. There's also a No. 3 with Clara Haskil.


----------



## adriesba

I like the Decca recording with Gulda and the Vienna Philharmonic conducted by Horst Stein.

Right now I have the Brilliant Classics set which sounds good, but is expensive now.










Fortunately the Eloquence release is still a good price and looks like probably a more recent remastering.


----------

